
Lab colleague uses cracked software. Should I report it? - lightonphiri
http://academia.stackexchange.com/q/79603/6023
======
jarnix
If I reported every time a company where I was working was using cracked
software...

I hate using cracked software to make money but I don't think that we should
"report" though.

